# Squid & vorgelagerter Proxy



## EMinus (4. Mai 2003)

Hi 

Wie kann ich den Squid überreden, das er einen vorgelagerten Proxyserver z.B. www-proxy.btx.dtag.de nimmt

habe ein SuSe 8.2 system mit Squid/2.5.STABLE1

THX 4 Help


----------



## hulmel (4. Mai 2003)

Da dürfte diese Zeile in der squid.conf interessant sein:

#       cache_peer parent.foo.net       parent    3128  3130  [proxy-only]

Ist so ab Zeile 143.

Den Port von denen kenn ich auch nicht.


----------

